# Sustainability and Construction Wastes (concrete dust)



## TouchDown (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone ever had any luck finding an outlet to recycle / reclaim concrete dust?

We are polishing concrete floors in our plant and we've asked the vendor on how to dispose of the waste dust. They are going to take it to the landfill (like other waste concrete that is too small to be used for aggregate).

I haven't been able to find an outlet that is interested in waste concrete dust.

Any ideas / experience?


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 3, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Anyone ever had any luck finding an outlet to recycle / reclaim concrete dust?
> We are polishing concrete floors in our plant and we've asked the vendor on how to dispose of the waste dust. They are going to take it to the landfill (like other waste concrete that is too small to be used for aggregate).
> 
> I haven't been able to find an outlet that is interested in waste concrete dust.
> ...


Could it be mixed in with bags of quikcrete to be used in making bollards and jersey barriers? I would think you could mix it with lime and water for dust control on gravel roads.


----------



## Bean PE (Nov 3, 2010)

Find a site that's going to do some backfill, have them churn it in with the dirt. Works especially well if there's a net fill.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Nov 4, 2010)

ASCE student chapters have been looking into using recycled material in their concrete canoe construction. I wonder if they would be able to use the concrete dust in their mix design?


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 4, 2010)

Fill a few small baggies with it and drop them on random street corners in the "rough" part of town.

Sit back and see what happens.


----------

